# ya gotta see this



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

hunted this weekend north of cooperstown shot the last buck we needed yesterday to get done and guess where he had to run and die here are the pics we sent the lighter guys after him


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

So how big was he?
Duckjunky


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

not a monster but here is a pic of the 2 guys who went out and got him after they changed they said the water was dam cold i said i bet it was


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

good job on the recovery, glad you didn't leave it there.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Excellent job guys.. Not every day hunting will be remembered but I guarantee you will share that memory the rest of your lives. 

You are the kind of people I would hunt with.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I also give you guys a ton of credit! I could see guys saying ahh, he was small, we can get another but you guys put the effort in to find a boat and go after him!

Nice work!

The number one reason I always bring waders!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That is priceless!

I hope you bought those two a beer. :beer: 
Great work!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job on the recovery. Glad you guys didn't leave it out there!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice work :beer: always good feelin to get your animal back.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I did that exact same thing last year north of Devils Lake. instead of ice it was an open slough with a small island on it. The buck must have been trying to out smart most hunters, I ended up seeing it out there and took one shot at 420yds. We had to find a canoe to retrieve the darn thing. It ended up being a nice heavy 4x5. It was worth it.

I just wish I had some pictures of it. that is pretty priceless.

xdeano


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice job and nice pics, how thick was the ice??


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

The ice was anywhere between 1 1/2 to 3 inches they did fall in a few times in some bad areas but they said it was only waist deep still cold though


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: Nice work Guys!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

And we wonder why we cant grow a lot of big bucks in ND. There are no managment practices. It makes me sick to see people shoot little bucks like this. Sorry just my 2 cents!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
You remember the ones you have to work the hardest for.

:beer:

.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> And we wonder why we cant grow a lot of big bucks in ND. There are no managment practices. It makes me sick to see people shoot little bucks like this. Sorry just my 2 cents!


I think you should change your name to "The Judge". Having grown up in the RRV, if you can't seem to find quality deer in ND it may be more of an issue of your skill as a hunter than the quality of the herd. Sorry just my 2 cents! (Actually, I am not sorry, just mocking you...)

MNGOOSER, props for the effort to retrieve the animal.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Large munsterlander1 wrote: 
And we wonder why we cant grow a lot of big bucks in ND. There are no managment practices. It makes me sick to see people shoot little bucks like this. Sorry just my 2 cents!

you no if you keep putting you 2 cents in maybe one day you will have something :withstupid: we hunted with 5 young men ages 14- 17 we let them shoot what they want if you look at another post on here you would see we shoot big bucks also just have to give the younger ones a chance to get something to keep them interested in hunting


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> And we wonder why we cant grow a lot of big bucks in ND. There are no managment practices. It makes me sick to see people shoot little bucks like this. Sorry just my 2 cents!


 :lol: Spend a weekend in MN during deer season.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Great ingenuity on that recovery. Having nearly gotten killed going through the ice once, as far as I'm concerned it would have been valid to consider the danger too great to try to get him...


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

this happened to me last year


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Last year a friend and I were duck hunting on an island and we watched 2 bucks and a couple does scim to the island to hide from the deer hunters. The one buck was a huge 5x5, thats probaly why he got that big.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

smalls said:


> Large munsterlander1 said:
> 
> 
> > And we wonder why we cant grow a lot of big bucks in ND. There are no managment practices. It makes me sick to see people shoot little bucks like this. Sorry just my 2 cents!
> ...


Maybe you should change your name to IDIOT. Dont judge my hunting skills w/o knowing me. That is a lot more harsh statement then giving my opinion about people shooting small deer. I am not saying that it is just out of staters it is done by residents too. And MNGOOSER teaching young hunters herd managment at a young age is better then letting them shoot everything that moves. If you are shooting deer for meat shoot a doe or stay home. That is my 2 cents. (Actually SMALLS, i am not sorry i am mocking you...) Man you are an idiot!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> smalls said:
> 
> 
> > Large munsterlander1 said:
> ...


Whoa watch the personal attacks there Large munsterlander1 . Why are you telling someone how to hunt. They did everything legal. If his kid wanted to shoot that deer, then more power to him. A trophy is all in teh eyes of the beholder.

MNGOSSER, nice deer and way to go outta the way to retrieve it.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

let kids shoot what they want. gotta get them started out somehow. my first deer was a small 7 point. over time (key word here) i have gotten to passing up the smaller bucks and fawns and now only shoot at the bigger bucks and does when i need the meat.

*whats the problem with that?*


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Drake Jake said:


> let kids shoot what they want. gotta get them started out somehow. my first deer was a small 7 point. over time (key word here) i have gotten to passing up the smaller bucks and fawns and now only shoot at the bigger bucks and does when i need the meat.
> 
> *whats the problem with that?*


There is not problem with that! But he was talking about 14-17 years of age. By the time i was 14 i figured it out. Do what you want that is just how i would like to see it.

BL the personnel attacks were self defense in my opinion. He first attacked me by saying i have no idea how to hunt. I hate that and i was a little angry with his attemps to make fun of me. So maybe he should check himself!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> Drake Jake said:
> 
> 
> > let kids shoot what they want. gotta get them started out somehow. my first deer was a small 7 point. over time (key word here) i have gotten to passing up the smaller bucks and fawns and now only shoot at the bigger bucks and does when i need the meat.
> ...


Calling someone an idiot is a personal attack, just because someone is 14 or 17 or 55 and its there first deer let them have it. ITS ONLY A DEER,


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

some people dont have good opportunities like you. and who knows how many deer they have ever shot before? pretty low to rag on some kids for shooting a smaller deer.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Large munsterlander1 said:
> 
> 
> > Drake Jake said:
> ...


That sounds exactly like out of state mentallity! Did you even read his post he statred by bashing my skills as a hunter.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Drake Jake said:


> some people dont have good opportunities like you. and who knows how many deer they have ever shot before? pretty low to rag on some kids for shooting a smaller deer.


I wasnt't bashing a kid i was bashing MNGOOSEER for not teaching kids good mangament practices! I was explaining my opinion on the shooting of small bucks not trying to bash an individual you guys turned into that!


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Eveybody relax,,Bl's grandpa said it was ok to shoot that buck...

I do agree with proper managment so deer have a chance to reach full potential. The way I see it is if you need the meat that bad get doe tags.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

how does out of state even fit into this topic? i guess i missed something.


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

> how does out of state even fit into this topic? i guess i missed something


Guys username is MNgooser and is shooting deer north of cooperstown ND. Pretty out of state


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Locked, it started out as a great thread until people had start bashing someone because they hunt differently then them.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Whoa isnt that weird i must special powers to!? UNLOCKED


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I unlocked this simply to say leave it locked this time. I didn't read the whole thread. Kudos to the guys for retrieving that deer. I'm not taking any side on shooting small bucks, but there is absolutely no reason to get this hot about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is one sad example of a thread.

PM's going out on this one. :roll:

MNGooser, I'm proud of you and your son and the valiant effort to get your deer. Don't let the bitter get the best of you.


----------

